# My Next Coyote Rifle



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now that would give Colorado politicians apoplexy........... :razz:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's not loading for me...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christmas is coming bar-d...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If he would learn how to count, he wouldnt have to cycle the bolt after every mag, LOL

But in reality I would prefer a couple of drum mags, less work


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty cool, think he was getting a bit tired at the end.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I don't think all that crap is necessary. As for ammo, one should practice the "one shot/one kill" scenario.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is the correct way JT even when being attacked by a horde of Zombies, The only shot that stops them is a brain shot.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a couple of guys with way to much time and money to spare. They made another vid about a Ruger 10/22 with a tub full of accessories clamped on it too. Posted just for fun.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just listen to the number of things....3 lasers, 2 red dots, to many flashlights..lol And a can that don't work.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Makes me laugh, but truth is, a lot of folks really go for this stuff. I seen this one awhile back.... 




How many inches of rail do you have?


----------

